# My new kitty .... :)



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

We have decided to call him Magik and he's so lovable! but hard to photograph as he's always running around at 100 mph!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

When  where  how???..i need answers..:001_tt2:


Awwww i so want a little cuddle.. little magic ..i love the name xxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

haha ... picked him up the weekend, I got so sad looking at all the kitty pics on here! lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

kittykat said:


> haha ... picked him up the weekend, I got so sad looking at all the kitty pics on here! lol


You know i felt the same....everyones piccys of kitten & puppies making me well all fuzzy..lol..if someone to knock at my door with one i couldnt refuse..:blushing:

Aw he is sweet ..he settles in then?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww he is soooo cute!!! love the one of him on your knee! sooooo cuddly I really want another kitten now!!:blushing:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Thats what I kept hoping, or that I'd "find" one that needed a home LOL 

I was really worried about introducing him to my other cat but touch wood its been fine and they seem to be fascinated with each other!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

suzy93074 said:


> Awwww he is soooo cute!!! love the one of him on your knee! sooooo cuddly I really want another kitten now!!:blushing:


Thank you ... It was either him or his sister and its was sooo hard to pick! She is still available too .....  lol I need to know when enough is enough though!


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

oh what a darling! (Black magic...love it!) we have always named ours aptly too sky (pure white with blue eyes) Jet (black of course!) and well you get the picture! lol


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I actually wanted to call him Jet but OH liked Magik better lol I love the name Sky too


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw hes gawjus!  you should be very proud of him!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

He's a very good looking kitten. 

I have to admit Ive never owned a moggy but Im very drawn to black ones for some reason.  Perhaps I was a witch in another life.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

kittykat said:


> We have decided to call him Magik and he's so lovable! but hard to photograph as he's always running around at 100 mph!


Magik is adorable and i love the name. Beautiful pics too...xxxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

sahunk said:


> Aw hes gawjus!  you should be very proud of him!


Thank you, I liked the name Marmite too but OH hates the stuff! lol



Angeli said:


> He's a very good looking kitten.
> 
> I have to admit Ive never owned a moggy but Im very drawn to black ones for some reason.  Perhaps I was a witch in another life.


lol I've always loved black kitties, I think its cos their whiskas are black and the little pads on their feet .... so cute!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Magik is adorable and i love the name. Beautiful pics too...xxxx


aww thanks  , I must of took like 50 pics of him but they were all blurry!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

kittykat said:


> aww thanks  , I must of took like 50 pics of him but they were all blurry!


lol...I know what you mean...it's so much harder with black cats. He is gorgeous though...xxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> When  where  how???..i need answers..:001_tt2:
> 
> Awwww i so want a little cuddle.. little magic ..i love the name xxx


LOL you never said !  Well anyway Congratulations he is stunning but as you already know i'm Biased !!  :001_tt2: xx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

He's lovely..


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

how cute! Your cat also has nice cheek bones. LOL


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight said:


> LOL you never said !  Well anyway Congratulations he is stunning but as you already know i'm Biased !!  :001_tt2: xx


I thought you would like him! lol I love black kitties :001_wub:



JoWDC said:


> He's lovely..


Thank you!



sarahberra said:


> how cute! Your cat also has nice cheek bones. LOL


LOL Thank you!


----------



## faith (Jul 24, 2009)

awww hes gorgeous .. i used to have a jet black cat called tucker a few years ago.. absolutly beautiful


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you  He's ripping my legs to ribbons this morning but I still love him! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Aww, hes gorgeous!! xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He his lovely, i love black cats, what a cutie xxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, hes been sleeping on my shoulder most of this morning, I can't believe how dinky he is!


----------

